# Recovery.



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

so guys, this is the recovery video i made. its a small 75gal which is going to be there permanent home cause i dont have any money at all to my name, my guitars in the hockshop, and rent is due soon. every single penny i had went into the 8 foot tank . and now its done. if Mike (xenon) and jeff (GG) approve that we could come together as a community to help, then i would truly thank everybody.....i grew up here on pfury.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey I had to sell my shoal because of a similer situation for dirt ass cheap, if you were going to put all your money into a large tank like yourself than you should have got a brand new tank or some kind of garauntee. Yes it's sad what happened to you but it is a hobby and to ask for donations for a bigger tank is a tad inappropriate, sell your fish if you are concerned for their living conditions, most of us have gone through hardships and heartbreak in this hobby but we suck it up and learn from it.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

yeah man, we all go through hard times, just got to bounce back. don’t you have an income? what did you do with the loot you got from selling everything?


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow are you kidding me.................


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Sucks that your tank blew like that Marco , Why not find a Job ? ... I know you have school and sh*t. But its done any day or week now.
I'm busting my ass everyday at a New roofing Job I was scared shitless of.. sometimes 12 hour days on the roof man. You do what you gotta do and you gotta work hard for the things you want. If only it were only as easy as asking people for donations on the net , everyone would be doing it.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Didn't you just sell a tank that doesn't hold water for $700? Isn't that more than what you paid for the tank in the first place?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

You guys are f*cking ruthless...

Nothing wrong with asking....If things got out of the bag around here...I have bought multiple tanks for members in the past...so one never knows who would be willing to help....

I'm dissapointed in the responses here......No wonder i get pushed further and further away from this site...


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Even though I do feel bad for what happened to your used tank, this is a HOBBY and hobbies cost a sh*t load of $$$ and are not a vital part to your survival. If your house burned to the ground I am sure people would donate...I would.

If you cant afford the up-keep sell some of your Ps.

I never got a 300 gal tank because I cant afford it or the up-keep, that's why I only just recently bought a 65 gal and only have a small sanchezi... not that I would not love a monster rhom or a piraya shoal...

GL


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

so send him the funds for a new tank ak.

all im saying is that you shouldn't put every dime you have into an aquarium- if you cant even afford to pay your rent for the place that houses it? It's a little hard to sleep in a 300 gallon. also, there was no need to send me a pm directing me to this thread... i know i sound "ruthless", but its a "ruthless" world we live in.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

xeloR said:


> so send him the funds for a new tank ak.
> 
> all im saying is that you shouldn't put every dime you have into an aquarium- if you cant even afford to pay your rent for the place that houses it? It's a little hard to sleep in a 300 gallon. also, there was no need to send me a pm directing me to this thread... i know i sound "ruthless", but its a "ruthless" world we live in.


I would--------But I have been screwed multiple times by the members here...I wont due it again...You have no clue of how giving I can be...

All's Im saying is people should just move on to a different topic if they dont like the "asking for help" part instead of bitching on how one could even ask for such a thing....

Anyhow-I'll just move on


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

AK, I can understand what you're saying..but only to a point.

All of us who share a passion for this hobby have been through some tough times and losses. I know you had a terrible loss not too long ago with the eel I beleive. We've all been there before. I felt like absolute sh*t when I broke the bottom pane of glass on my 120g and soaked the floor and lost all my fish..or the time when I lost my 17" Rhom.

Maybe there are some people on here who are willing to help out. Like you said it doesn't hurt to ask. I suppose I could agree with that.
I'm not going to cut this guy up for asking or anything because it's just not how I am. But I think the reason some other members are giving him a hard time is because this IS a hobby.

Having an aquarium isn't a necessity for any of of us. It's a treat for ourselves because we love it and we like to blow our disposable income on it







I could understand if his house burned down..or he couldn't afford to eat ect. Then ok, people may help out. But this is a hobby. There are people out there who can't afford to eat every day or feed their children. I just think what everyone is getting at is this: yeah, your 300g burst. It sucks. But life could be a million times worse.

I think charity is great. I'll donate to cancer research, MS, Alzheimers..hell I even donate my own blood every 56 days. 
But this situation is a little different. It's not the end of the world if your tank breaks, it happens.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sheppard said:


> AK, I can understand what you're saying..but only to a point.
> 
> All of us who share a passion for this hobby have been through some tough times and losses. I know you had a terrible loss not too long ago with the eel I beleive. We've all been there before. I felt like absolute sh*t when I broke the bottom pane of glass on my 120g and soaked the floor and lost all my fish..or the time when I lost my 17" Rhom.
> 
> ...


The passion for a hobby should go greater than just being a hobby for say man....
In the hobbies I am presently playing in or with.......community is strong and backs people no matter the circumstance...Just because it is a hobby-Does not mean people should not beable to par take if funds are not permitted.....

Anyhow...Not my deal....Not going to debate this any further.....


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I wouldn't mind helping. Marco is like the kid i never had. It was great seeing him grow up on this site.
I might be a little sad that he cant find the money else where, I have had 300 gallon tank blow up in my face. I was right in front of a acrylic tank and i saw it starting to bow - then i looked at it and said that tank is going to fail. And it blew up in my face, I all most got seriously hurt from it. 
If marco needs help, he needs help. People all need help at some point in their life.
If he is asking for help = so be it. Don't trash on the poor guy for asking.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Didn't you just sell a tank that doesn't hold water for *$700? Isn't that more than what you paid for the tank *in the first place?


Yeah and when it was holding water he wanted to sell it for like 3G's so he tried to make a lot of money off of members and now he's hoping for charity? That's another reason why I find this thread and it's pm ironic and inappropriate.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Ima have to *lock* this thread boys.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Lmao Matt your such a moderator you. ^


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

I feel for ya.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

you know you dont have to have a 300gallon tank right? i have a 55 gal and its just fine...lol i cant even make up enough funds to get a 75...ill be willing to take donations too a 75 is cheaper than a 125 lmao...but no man for real i do feel really bad ur tank blew out i would be devistated, but hey man its called *life*


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

sorry bro i would help but i have a 75 gallon tank that i got and i cant even afford a stand right now...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Marco, please do not claim that you are a "Senior Member." That actually means something around here, and the group of people with that distinction have done much for the site in order to earn the title.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

What exactly happen to your other tank Marco ?


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Ja said:


> Didn't you just sell a tank that doesn't hold water for *$700? Isn't that more than what you paid for the tank *in the first place?


Yeah and when it was holding water he wanted to sell it for like 3G's so he tried to make a lot of money off of members and now he's hoping for charity? That's another reason why I find this thread and it's pm ironic and inappropriate.
[/quote]

i have to agree it is then really bold to come here asking for money...he seems too irresponsible with it $$$


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If you can not afford your rent...then a new tank is the least of your worries. I always get worried when people spend more on any hobby then they can afford....it is similar to a gambling addiction.

Sell your fish...or have someone care for them...and get your finances in order. The loss of a tank should not be a financial hardship....and if it is....then your priorities are a little skewed. I can understand replacing a tank might be financially difficult&#8230;but that would be a "want" in my way of thinking&#8230;not a "need".

I dont care if you want to do a fundraiser.....thats up to you.....I just dont think in an age when we have the highest unemployment numbers since the depression....a new tank is a valid reason.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

On second thought....I am not comfortable with this at all. I have done a little reading about this situation....and some other dealings of yours....and I must say that your reputation is questionable at best.

Please DO NOT use this site to solicit $ from our members. I would also caution members from sending $ to Marco. It is your $ and you can do what you want....however given what I just read...I am sure you can find a worthy cause in need of a gift.

Thanks


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

xeloR said:


> Marco, please do not claim that you are a "Senior Member." That actually means something around here, and the group of people with that distinction have done much for the site in order to earn the title.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> On second thought....I am not comfortable with this at all. I have done a little reading about this situation....and some other dealings of yours....and I must say that your reputation is questionable at best.
> 
> Please DO NOT use this site to solicit $ from our members. I would also caution members from sending $ to Marco. It is your $ and you can do what you want....however given what I just read...I am sure you can find a worthy cause in need of a gift.
> 
> Thanks


I say send him a used Condom.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

I am a senior member, more senior than the OP. I recently sold my 4 wheel drive truck, I do not have the funds to buy a new Audi R8, V10, Spyder. Please send funds, I put my life into the that car, but cannot understand that I must live within my means.

Send money or KLEENEX, I like to cry.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Personally, I think you should shell the shoal and keep that nice Piraya solo in the 75. Or better yet, keep the Piraya, sell everyone else including the 75 and get him a 48 x 24.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> If you can not afford your rent...then a new tank is the least of your worries. I always get worried when people spend more on any hobby then they can afford....it is similar to a gambling addiction.
> 
> *Sell your fish...or have someone care for them...and get your finances in order. The loss of a tank should not be a financial hardship....and if it is....then your priorities are a little skewed. I can understand replacing a tank might be financially difficult&#8230;but that would be a "want" in my way of thinking&#8230;not a "need".*
> 
> I dont care if you want to do a fundraiser.....thats up to you.....I just dont think in an age when we have the highest unemployment numbers since the depression....a new tank is a valid reason.


^^ x2


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I luv how one mod has a totally different opinion from another on this topic, it's very reasuring knowing that all the mods don't dance to the beat of the same drum.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh...I totally understand AK's point of view...and I dont think this opportunity should be used to bash on Marco. He has been a member here for a long time....I think he was 14 or so when he started on the forum...and I do feel bad this happened. There is nothing wrong with acts of kindness....I have just read some detail into this and other situations that makes me feel Marco may not be the charity case he is making himself out to be.

I would just be cautious giving $ under this situation. There are people out there that use tragedy for profit. Im not saying Marco is doing this&#8230;however I do have my suspicions&#8230;and for that reason I don't want him to use this site&#8230;and its members&#8230;to that end.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I totally agree with you GG, it is good to help people when they are truely are in need for sure.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

ok: two cents coming from the ass..........

how dare you? i have been unemployed since november of 2009
and i always find ways, save up or sell off some fish to get
what i want and or need (i know karma is going to bite me now)

but what the hell, you insult me with every post you write
***im a senior member, sure
***piranha expert, sure

dude i have said it before and ill say it again, humble yourself,
grow up into those big ole pants your seem to be wearing and sell
off some pygos to get another tank, sell some equipment etc.
but stop whining and begging.

i had a 300g blow up in my face some 5-6 years ago and all i did
was post about it....nothing more
im sorry to be so mean, but damn guy you are in the hobby, you
are young so go hustle something


----------

